# Plant id/Plant help



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking for some help with identifying some plants I've picked up as well a some issues I am having.

Pic one I need a ID, and have no idea as to how it should be planted... any ideas. It came in a bundle with a weight. I have planted each individual stem















Pic 2 crypt of some description, showing quite faded/pale loss of leaves...possibly lack of nutrient?








Pic 3 looking for a id came with my shrimp they seem to enjoy it








Pic 4 Back left corner needing Id








As you can see from the photos my java moss and the one in back left corner are doing well java seems impossible to kill and the other is new. My two crypts and wisteria all have been in the tank for quite some time (crypts did initially melt but bounced back) Now they all seem to be very pale loosing leaves and seem somewhat brown on edges. Some leaves have little tiny holes in them. I am thinking perhaps it is a lack of nutrients/lighting. I am new to the whole planted tank thing and understood that my substrate(eco-complete) was all I needed. Since then I have been using root-tabs and as of this week am now using flourish comprehensive as per the bottle. Any help ideas would be greatly appreciated. I can grow a killer tomato but seem to be failing miserably with aquatics. My tank stats are as follows.

10 gallon, 3 guppy's, 10 rcs 
Temp stays constant 75
Lighting is a kit marineland led hood light, supplemented with marineland hidden led lighting 
as of today my ammonia levels are 0, Nitrite 0 Nitrate between 5-10
I have increased my 25% water changes to every two days as my ammonia levels had increased now back to 0
Using flourish comprehensive 1 per week
Substrate eco-complete

Tank has been up and running for 6 months low light no co2. I am aware my lighting is probably inadequate. Am looking at loosing the hood and going with a glass top and cfl's? Am wanting to re arrange things but don't want to stress the plants so have been putting that off.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

first picture looks like Emerserd hygrophila or some other emersed plant. Meaning its been growing out of water. Planting it under water probably wont work. just my opinion I could be wrong EDIT Im 98% sure its emersed hygro. I have this same plant growing emersed. Looks identical

2nd not sure but I don't think a crypt of any species

3rd No idea

4th looks similar to Egeria Densa (Brazilian Elodea) or something similar looking. I know lots of LFS carry this same looking plant. Someone will know the real name if Im wrong

WAITING FOR RECKON TO CHIME IN


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Plant 1: Hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta'
Plant 2: Cryptocoryne sp - could be Parva
Plant 3: Nitella flexillis
Plant 4: S. belem (forgot the spelling of the first name)

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you both so much for your input. It is very helpful to know what I have here. I am still uncertain as to plant #4 i'm thinking it is Egeria Densa but it also looks very similar to Syngonanthus sp. belem in its growth that Stuart suggested. I am seeing quite a bit of new growth on all plants in the aquarium. I believe I had/have a lack of nutrients seems the flourish is helping with that. Perhaps I should up dosing to 2 times weekly. We shall see. As for Plant 1 the hygro any ideas on how that should be planted. I have yet to find anything stating if it should be clumped together or not. Having a hard time keeping it in the substrate. It has yet to develop any roots. Now to look into my lighting.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

georgeo said:


> Thank you both so much for your input. It is very helpful to know what I have here. I am still uncertain as to plant #4 i'm thinking it is Egeria Densa but it also looks very similar to Syngonanthus sp. belem in its growth that Stuart suggested. I am seeing quite a bit of new growth on all plants in the aquarium. I believe I had/have a lack of nutrients seems the flourish is helping with that. Perhaps I should up dosing to 2 times weekly. We shall see. As for Plant 1 the hygro any ideas on how that should be planted. I have yet to find anything stating if it should be clumped together or not. Having a hard time keeping it in the substrate. It has yet to develop any roots. Now to look into my lighting.


I still think that hygro is emersed. That is why you aren't getting roots. Most hygro plants root fast. I planted mine spread out. Once it hits the surface it will grow emersed than flower depending on the species.

Increase food to twice a week is probably a good choice.


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

So if it is emersed hygro how should I treat/plant it. Somewhat confused as it was purchased from a tank fully submerged. From what I understand if it is I would plant in moist substrate but not fully submerged. Please correct me if I am wrong. The term emersed is new to me. Is there anything I can do to encourage root development?

Thank you!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Most of the plants that lfs get are grown emersed because it is easier, faster and cheaper for them to do so. That's why a lot of plants look so sad in the lfs. Tropica grows immersed and thats partly why they have a higher price tag.

I would plant the hygro spread out as it will be easier for the stem to develop roots and not get choked out. Just let it be for a bit and let it transition.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> Plant 1: Hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta'
> Plant 2: Cryptocoryne sp - could be Parva
> Plant 3: Nitella flexillis
> Plant 4: S. belem (forgot the spelling of the first name)
> ...


I'm inclined to agree with Stuart on the above. Good eye on the Sygonanthus Belem!
Hard to tell with the Hygro and the Crypt until they grow out a bit.

All those plants in that tank eh? It's gonna get pretty jungly soon


----------

